

Google will block access to its Autocomplete API on August 10 - illuminek
http://venturebeat.com/2015/07/24/google-will-restrict-access-to-its-autocomplete-api-on-august-10-asks-developers-to-use-custom-search-engine/

======
illuminek
Does it affect location apis or places auto complete apis as well?

